# Sebastian Inlet Tips



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll be there during Thanksgiving week. What is going on there? I hear there is a lot of seaweed. Will it be gone by Thanksgiving?

Last year it was red tide with ammonia in the air. Should I hold off till later?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I should get a report tomorrow morning (today) LOL. I'll post it when I get it from my colleague at the newspaper. 

Last I heard the flounder were starting to hit as is the pattern this time of year.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You should be able to get into monster reds, snook, flounder and some mangrove snapper. The great thing about Sebastian is the wide variety of fish you can catch from either of the two jetties.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

ccc--This is a report from last week. I'll post this week's as soon as the server updates our outdoors page.

*At Sebastian Inlet, the inlet "really solid'' for snook and oversized redfish on outgoing tides, reports Steve Parsons at Wabasso Bait and Tackle (772-589-8518). Keeper-size black drum steady on clams and shrimp off bottom off north side of north jetty, where pompano 16-18 inches also coming in on clams. Gulf flounder more consistent, with a few larger Southern flounder on finger mullet during day. Big tarpon popping into inlet at night occasionally. Bluefish and Spanish mackerel going for spoons.*

From what I hear the flounder have really turned on this week.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, the southern flounder have turned on pretty good from what I hear.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Targeting snook, I made another trip there at north-jetty yesterday. Seaweed was bad in the morning but was cleared out by the time I got there with last 2 hrs of outgoing. Not a good tide for snook as nobody got them. There was no more mullet running either. I only have couple of frozen pin fishes. First cast got a big blue which made me and a guy who loves smoking blue happy. Second cast got me a keeper red at 27 inches. Others also started to catching red right and left then. My last 2 casting with dead pins produced one more blue and one lady fish which got away after couple arobatic jumps. People were catching blk drum slowly but steadily besides reds. The bite slowed down by the time tide switched. I then moved back close to beach targeting Pomp and whiting with clam. I did manage catching one tb pomp and 2 whitings. One whiting was so small which I livelined for snook as day-light darkened and one couple in the mid jetty got couple of keeper snooks. I tried for 40 min with no sucess before quit.
So you get the picture that right now you can catch red and blk drums, blue, occational snook, pomp and whiting. By Thanksgiving, you can expect fewer blue but more pomp, whiting and flouder. 
Except a long drive, Sebastian still is one of the best fishing ground for me. A gas<$2.00/ga definitely helps.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Emanuel,

Dude I was there couple of years ago (or was it 3 years ago) when I saw someone getting married on the pier. That was you man as I learned on this site. Sorry it didn't work out...

That time (while you were on your honeymoon) was great for flounders.

It looks like a cold front will be coming through this week so I hope the flounders get turned on. If not, there should be other fish around. As long as there is no red tide, I should be good. Hope to have a good time. I just can't wait. Thanks everyone for giving me the news and keep me updated.

That place is wild. Last year, I took my buddy. I was pulling in a blue fish when a Goliath Grouper (politically correct name) bit into the the blue. I thought my buddy was going to pee in his pants.

Only bad thing is there was a fight between a local and a New Englander over an accidental snook kill by the pilings (New Englander threw the fish accidentally over the pier into the piling). I hope not to see a fight like that again.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yup, I remember that, it was two years ago. Oh well, I learned to be smart and not get married again, especially not at my favorite fishing spot. :redface:

Those locals get very protective of the snook and they have no tolerance for poachers or people being careless with the fish. It's a rough but well-meaning crowd. I think you could compare it with trying to walk off the pier in VA with an oversized drum.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

_*Friday, November 14th:

At Sebastian Inlet, offshore fishing quite good when boats can get out, reports Steve Parsons at Wabasso Bait and Tackle (772-589-8518). All 30 anglers on the Sebastian Lady party boat Saturday had limits of red snapper (two per person, 20 inches on the Atlantic side) up to 10-12 pounds, along with red grouper, Parsons said. Dolphin and sailfish improving farther south, but at depth. "Army'' of fishermen at inlet going for Gulf flounder 15-18 inches, with up to 8-10 fish per trip, and a few Southern flounder up to 7 pounds off bottom. Flounder red hot on Wednesday, not as good Thursday, and generally off and on but good right after cold fronts. Snook action is easing off a little in the inlet. Black drum off north jetty on clams, not as good as last week and probably better in river. River also fair for Spanish mackerel, sheepshead and bluefish, but not pompano.*_

This is an update from our newspaper website from last Friday. Sorry, but we've been having upload issues.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks. 3 more days and I am there.


----------



## Boritch (Mar 22, 2007)

*Sebastian inlet*

This time of year, what kind of tackle and bait are you using most typically for reds and black drum?

I'm going down on business this week to Melbourne, I might give it a shot. Cheers. :beer:


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

*Friday, November 28th

- Sebastian Inlet, at the inlet a wide variey snook good at night on bucktails. Redfish good on outgoing tides in daytime on silver spoons and at night on bucktails and live bait. Bluefish and Spanish mackerel are being caught around the end of north jetty. Black drum and sheepshead also good on north side of north jetty on clams and shrimp. Flounder all over the inlet but you have to have live finger mullet, reports Steve Parsons at Wabasso Bait and Tackle (772-589-8518). In the surf they’re catching pompano and a few whiting along with a few bluefish when the water is clear. In the river they’re catching plenty of redfish and catch and release speckled trout. A few pompano and Spanish mackerel on jigs from the Wabasso bridge along with black drum and sheepshead using shrimp on the bottom, Parsons said.*

That's the latest fishing report from the inlet that I got.


----------



## Tebassco (Mar 18, 2008)

*Wabasso?*

Is the Wabasso walkway still closed?


----------

